# ? About the new ultraprojector



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't remember what the post or thread was about but a few weeks I came across a post that had a link to www.ultraprojector.com which is a $149 projector that you upload video or images onto, like hallowindow, and is uses leds for the lamp.
I have been considering purchasing one. Right now it is preorders as it is to be released/available in September this year. I was wondering if anyone else had any input and opinions on this item.:jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool...and I need a new projector...hmmm....


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

We are going to see a lot more of these little gadgets come out. LED outputs are going up and there are plenty of very cheap microcontrollers and LCD screens around.

This looks like a nice little unit - ideal for a Hallowindow.

Just typical that you bloody yanks get it before anyone else!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That thing looks really good for the price....I NEED IT...


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep in mind the 320 x 240 resolution. That is about the size of a business card. Blow it up to fill a wall and things are going to look pretty blurry. Might be good for projecting shadows, though.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

GOT said:


> Keep in mind the 320 x 240 resolution. That is about the size of a business card. Blow it up to fill a wall and things are going to look pretty blurry. Might be good for projecting shadows, though.


320x240 resolution...you gotta be kidding. That's absolutely horrible. The simulated image they show on the webpage is bigger than that.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

320x240?! That's practically HALF of standard def resolution!
Not interested in that anymore....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I was thinking of buying this for the purpose of hallowindow, but i have never done this type of effect.Judging by what i hear all of saying then this will not work good for hallowindow at all. So another question to anyone who currently does this effect or know about projectors. What would be a good resolution or lumen number and such that i should look for to be able to do hallowindow the right way?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

For Hallowindow the resolution isn't as critical as the Lumens. Even a low res projector will display a video pretty well but to get a good effect particularly if there is street lighting around then you need to get a projector with a decent lumen rating.

I suggest picking up a used data projector. I got my Epson EMP795 for $200 from a used computer reseller of which the US should have plenty. I think it's about 2000 Lumens and works very well - has about $150 hours on the lamp.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I love my projector, I use it everyday as my computer monitor and movie projector in my living room. I have gotten used to surfing the net and playing doom on an 8ft screen. I think the little projector could have some uses in a haunt setting were it is dark. ghosts and creepy lighting effects don't need hi def. I did not read anything about the sound output.

I think having it cast moving shadows on a wall were there is nobody standing would be cool.

I think we will be able to build one eventually. Just get one of those little personal led picture frames and put a bright led behind it and cast it through a lens set up. Like the ghetto projector set ups I had read about before I bought mine. 900 lumens is impressive for an led.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

There's quite a bit more in a normal LED projector. It's not a through-the-lens type of image. The different colors and image layers are often cast across multiple mirrors and lens. Sort of like pointing several black and white movies through a maze to come out the exit in a single film.

I have one of the ghetto projectors. It's called a Torpedo. According to wiki...its 3 times the horizonal resolution. And that doesn't say much. The image isn't great..but it's useable for a haunt.


----------



## ultraprojector (Jun 16, 2009)

*Resolution is not an issue for these effects*

Hi all...

I'm glad to see our new projector is generating at least some curiosity...
Of course, at $149, there need to be some limitations. This projector will not be as bright as a high end computer projector, but for purposes of halloween projections, where ambient lighting is usually not much of an issue, it works great. 320x240 sounds terrible and is if you're projecting a full page of text, but you can see from our videos that the resolution is NOT a problem:
http://www.youtube.com/ultraprojector1

The big advantages are:
1. Durability - LED buld is rated for up to 50,000 hours
2. Weather-tight - can be used outdoors (rain is not an issue)
3. Stand-alone operation - NO PC or DVD player required for playback.
4. Yes there is an audio output also!

Yes you could buy a halloween effects dvd for $39 + a used projector on ebay and hope it works for $150 connect it to your $49 DVD player and add some Ductape $5 to hold it all together... but this is a nice alternative.

We are in the process of having some custom videos made that will be available for free for use in Halloween - samples coming soon - sign up for more info:
http://www.HalloweenProjector.com/contact_us.asp

Good luck...


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I think this is some pretty sweet hardware. Some cool video to go with it would be something like what Universal has on their Mummy ride. Anyone been on that and experienced all those crawling bugs? Ugh!! A video featuring oodles of swarming spiders would be very creepy.


----------



## specter (Apr 24, 2008)

I gotta say- this is a pretty impressive built machine. Once I scrape some money together, I just might be placing an order for some of my lower res effects. I'm pretty impressed with the resolution in the videos they have- will easily work for most of our effects. I AM curious if there's any plans in the works for some higher res projectors?


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

how would these do with the bust illusion like for a madam leota or a ghostly bust like in the disney graveyard


----------



## hfx (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it would work...Haven't played with mine enough to tell, but the sample video they give is a pretty clear face that shined onto my tile ceiling, I'd bet on a bust it looks pretty good.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 10, 2010)

I just received my Ultraprojector after reading about it on the forum.
I'm very pleased with the performance.I'm planning on projecting a spectre inside a mausoleum and this is perfect for that.
I've produced an image at 6 feet wide and the resolution is just fine.
I'll be buying 2 more of these for my yard haunt.They'll get double duty for Christmas as well.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for posting your results!
I am delighted to hear the image looks great!:jol:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

At Christmas time, black friday specials, I bought a mini projector from RShack for under a $100. If you don't count the adapter, the project is about the size of two hard drives stacked. My daughter uses it to watch movies on her bedroom wall. I'll be using it for Madame Leota on Halloween.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 10, 2010)

It took me a few minutes to figure out the focus on it.You turn the whole tube to focus the image,but after that,no problems.
You use the software from their web page to convert your video to an .avi file.Then you simply load it from your pc.I shows up like an external hd.
After the boot,the video loop is seamless.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

We have had some trouble with moisture. We use the regular projectors for singing pumpkins and the Disney bust. We only put them out the night before to get them set up. They are in plastic boxes. but they never work the next day. We are just tried of fighting them. This one says it is water restraint, so I am going to try one. As for the resolution, that is about the same as the game projectors for under 200.00. They do a good job for what I do. But when you make them 4 ft or larger, you see the black dots if you are try to watch a movie. But cartoons are my haunt imagines are fine.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Howdy all,

Couple of questions for those who have purcahsed one of these factinating little units. Does it automaitcally start to play/project as soon as it's plugged in? If so, what the "boot-up" time before it begins the video?

I have a number of ideas for this unit and some involve activating them with a motion sensor.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr Grimsley,
It does start up automatically and it the video is a seamless loop.
It takes about 5 seconds to boot though.While it's booting,you get a white screen(just the light) and then the video starts.
As far as activation,the only thing I could see working is having some kind of "door" that blocks the video(maybe hooked to a servo?) and then opens to allow the video to be projected after the motion sensor activates it.


----------



## ultraprojector (Jun 16, 2009)

*Comparison to Torpedo*

Hello again...

Just thought I'd pop in and add some insight into our projector (UltraProjector.com). If you've seen the torpedo - That is the same resolution as our Ultraprojector - They claim 320x720 but actually the 720 is factored as 240 pixels each comprised of 3 elements (RGB). Ours is the same, however, we rated it at what it actually is: 320x240 (QVGA). Brightness is actually similar, although the Ultraprojector is much Whiter since it uses LEDs rather than a halogen bulb which produces yellow light. And of course, there is no external device needed for playback, plus it's weather-tight.

As I stated in an earlier post: You can't compare the Ultraprojector an expensive presentation projector, but it is great for halloween effects!

Here's our Madame Leota sample:


----------

